
Reverse-engineering the audio chip in the Nintendo Game Boy Color - ink_13
http://www.righto.com/2020/05/reverse-engineering-audio-chip-in.html
======
monocasa
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23057969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23057969)

------
gbpz
Anyone have any resources on electronics and electronic design? This was a
great piece, but I'd like to have deeper knowledge in the field.

~~~
ptarmigan
The classic textbook for analog transistor-level design is Analysis and Design
of Analog ICs by Gray and Meyer (mentioned in a footnote). It assumes a strong
background and goes more for comprehension than building insight so I wouldn't
recommend it initially. For actual design, Behzad Razavi's books are great to
gain insight. I really enjoy his pedagogical approach. Agarwal and Lang have a
good sophomore/junior level book as do Sedra and Smith (Razavi's
microelectronics book is also good).

Art of Electronics always deserves a mention in circuits book discussions. The
former books all take more rigorous approaches to things while AoE focuses
strongly on practical insight. It's less of a textbook than the others (fewer
equations) but includes many real examples of circuits, from simple to very
complex.

~~~
gbpz
OK, thank you. Mathematical maturity isn't really my problem, it's more
intuition. When you mention the Agarwal book is that this one?

[https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/51ORN4BmJmL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/51ORN4BmJmL._SX443_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg)

~~~
ptarmigan
Yep, that's the one.

